# What do you call a guy who hangs about with musicians?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A drummer! this guy is bonkers :lol:


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Reminds me of Animal out of the Muppet show.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

That is one crazy drummer :!: :!:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Mad.

I spotted >> this one << of Rowan Atkinson "drumming". I'm still laughing. 

Dougie.


----------

